# Cơ thể thiếu nước có thể là do 9 loại thực phẩm này



## vietmom (12/6/18)

Bạn cảm thấy cơ thể quá “khô héo” và mệt mỏi? Đây có thể là hậu quả của thói quen ăn uống.

Việc cơ thể thiếu nước xảy ra rất phổ biến trong cuộc sống hằng ngày. Tùy vào độ tuổi, giới tính, cường độ hoạt động, nhiệt độ, thời tiết mà nhu cầu nước và tình trạng thiếu nước khác nhau. Cơ thể thiếu nước sẽ trở nên thiếu sức sống, gây ra các hiện tượng rối loạn (ở não bộ, thân nhiệt, tim mạch…), táo bón và làn da thiếu nước sẽ bị xỉn màu (sạm da), sần sùi và tiết dầu nhiều hơn.

Dưới đây là các loại thực phẩm đang lấy đi nước của cơ thể mà bạn cần phải ý thức và hạn chế cũng như ý thức hơn trong việc nạp đủ lượng nước cho cơ thể mỗi ngày.

*1. THỰC PHẨM LÀM CƠ THỂ THIẾU NƯỚC – SODA VÀ CÁC LOẠI NƯỚC CÓ GA KHÁC*
Soda không chỉ chứa đường mà còn chứa rất nhiều Natri dẫn đến cơ thể bị thiếu hụt nước và phản ứng của thần kinh với tình trạng này là liên tục khát nước và mất tập trung do khát nước gây ra.



​*2. THỰC PHẨM LÀM CƠ THỂ THIẾU NƯỚC – RƯỢU VÀ CÁC LOẠI THỨC UỐNG CHỨA CỒN*
Nếu “trông mặt mà bắt hình dong” thì có vẻ là đang cấp nước cho cơ thể. Tuy nhiên, rượu và các loại đồ uống có cồn thật sự đã và đang lấy nước của cơ thể. Theo y học, cồn có tính lợi nhuận và lợi tiểu. Nghĩa là, nó có khả năng loại bỏ nước và các thể lỏng khác trong cơ thể. Điều này cũng có thể giải thích là tại sao sau khi uống rượu bạn thường bị đau đầu và cảm giác rất khát nước vào ngày hôm sau.



​*3. THỰC PHẨM LÀM CƠ THỂ THIẾU NƯỚC – CÁC LOẠI THỨC UỐNG CÓ ĐƯỜNG*
Các loại đồ uống chứa hàm lượng đường cao sẽ tạo ra môi trường axit bên trong cơ thể và khiến cho thận làm việc vất vả hơn để có thể loại bỏ axit và cân bằng lại môi trường dung môi bên trong cơ thể. Điều này đơn giản đồng nghĩa việc loại bỏ nước từ trong cơ thể và khiến cơ thể thiếu hụt nước.



​*4. THỰC PHẨM LÀM CƠ THỂ THIẾU NƯỚC – THỊT ƯỚP MUỐI*
Hầu hết người Việt Nam đã quá quen với các loại thịt tẩm ướp gia vị đậm đà, dĩ nhiên không thể thiếu muối và các loại nêm mặn (nước mắm, nước tương…). Vâng, thịt ướp muối vô cùng ngon và hấp dẫn. Tuy nhiên, khi protein kết hợp với muối có xu hướng làm khô cơ thể gây ra hiện tượng mất nước trong cơ thể. Do vậy, bạn chỉ nên thỉnh thoảng ăn thịt ướp muối, ăn ít thôi và đừng quên bổ sung nước cho cơ thể.




*5. THỰC PHẨM LÀM CƠ THỂ THIẾU NƯỚC – CÀ PHÊ*
Cà phê cũng là một loại đồ có tính lợi tiểu như rượu. Tuy nhiên, các nghiên cứu cho thấy rằng caffein trong cà phê có thể đẩy nhanh quá trình hấp thụ nước và khiến cho cơ thể mất nước nhanh hơn. Vì vậy mà có câu nói vui tiếng Anh như sau: “Hydrate before your caffeinate – tạm dịch: Hãy cấp nước trước khi cấp cà – phê – in).



​*6. THỰC PHẨM LÀM CƠ THỂ THIẾU NƯỚC – CÁC LOẠI BÁNH MÌ, PANCAKE VÀ WAFFLE*
Natri là nguyên nhân gây ra tình trạng mất nước cơ thể. Mà Natri lại là thành phần chính có trong các loại bột nhão làm bánh để ngăn ngừa bột lên men.



​*7. THỰC PHẨM LÀM CƠ THỂ THIẾU NƯỚC – THỨC ĂN ĐÓNG HỘP*
Dùng muối ướp thực phẩm để ngăn ngừa vi khuẩn phát triển. Do vậy mà các loại thực phẩm đóng hợp thường mặn hơn để kéo dài thời gian bảo quản thực phẩm. Thành phần chính của muối là Natri, vậy nên các loại thực phẩm chứa hàm lượng uối cao cũng có khả năng làm mất nước cơ thể.




*8. THỰC PHẨM LÀM CƠ THỂ THIẾU NƯỚC – CÁC LOẠI NƯỚC UỐNG THỂ THAO*
Trong các loại thức uống thể thao (sport drink) cần phải chứa nhiều Natri để tái bổ sung các năng lượng cần thiết tức thời cho vận động viên. Bên cạnh đó, tương tự như soda, hàm lượng cao Natri cũng khiến cho cơ thể bạn nhanh khát và muốn uống nhiều hơn. Chính vì vậy, khi uống cách loại thức uống thể thao này, bạn cần ý thức cung cấp nước đầy đủ cho cơ thể để cơ thể không bị mất nước và gây hại cơ thể.




*9. THỰC PHẨM LÀM CƠ THỂ THIẾU NƯỚC – NƯỚC TƯƠNG, NƯỚC MẮM VÀ CÁC LOẠI NƯỚC CHẤM MẶN KHÁC*
Như đã nói ở trên, trong nước tương có hàm lượng Natri trong muối cao do đó làm khô cơ thể). Tuy nhiên, điều này không có nghĩa là bạn loại bỏ hoàn toàn muối và các thực phẩm trên ra khỏi danh sách các món ăn hằng ngày để cơ thể không bị mất nước. Không phải vậy. Điều này có nghĩa là bạn nên cân bằng muối và vị mặn trong khẩu phần ăn cũng như bổ sung nước đầy đủ cho cơ thể.




_Nguồn: Elle_​


----------

